# HDR of Houston skyline - single shot HDR



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

I was reading a thread about single shot HDR and thought I would post a couple of mine for discussion.

original was shot in manual: f8, 25 second, ISO 100. 

Then edited in photoshop raw converter. Crossprocess filter added after initial edit.



Disko/Broadfoot by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

Same scene. HDR made with photomatix tonemapping. Additional editing done with photoshop CS4. Nose reduction done wth neat image. 




View to the West by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## MissCream (Sep 29, 2011)

Sensor dust!!!! 

I like the second one better


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Sensor dust!!!!
> 
> I like the second one better



where do you see dust?


----------



## MissCream (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you mind if I circle it and post the picture?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

sure


----------



## MissCream (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## dom yo (Sep 29, 2011)

2nd one is definitely my choice


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

okay. ill have to check my sensor but it looked pretty clean last time I looked at it. Of course my a200 is getting kind of old and I do put it through hell. I think I caught most of those on the second edit.


----------



## MissCream (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I can't see any on the second


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Yeah I can't see any on the second



Thank you photoshop healing tool!

Plus they actually popped out more on the photomatix tonemapping. That was when I noticed them. I thought maybe it was just due to the hdr tonemapping process. Photomatix sometimes pops up weird junk when you push it hard enough.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 29, 2011)

Im not sure what Im impressed with more....what you shot, or where you shot it from....or how you processed what you shot. All great to me. Between the two I prefer your second version with the rays visible in the sky.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 29, 2011)

I looked at the first and I really liked it. Then I scrolled down and was positively surprised. Second one for me as well! The rays are more visible, the sky is a beautiful and purplish. Great shot, I wish I had cities to shoot!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Im not sure what Im impressed with more....what you shot, or where you shot it from....or how you processed what you shot. All great to me. Between the two I prefer your second version with the rays visible in the sky.



This was hot from a friends condo. My pictures do not do the view justice. Glad you like the processing.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure what Im impressed with more....what you shot, or where you shot it from....or how you processed what you shot. All great to me. Between the two I prefer your second version with the rays visible in the sky.
> ...



Version 2: 4, version 1: 0

Also, no city to photograph? Time to move!


----------



## bazooka (Sep 29, 2011)

Version 2 absolutely... that'd probably be a hanger for me.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Version 2 absolutely... that'd probably be a hanger for me.



You can buy a copy if you want. I have version 2 sized to 1280x860 so its really awesome for a computer background.


----------



## Augphoto (Sep 29, 2011)

Number 2 for sure.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang.. I always hated driving through Houston... never saw it from that perspective! Very NICE!


----------



## 889Media (Sep 29, 2011)

As most of the others; number 2 for sure! Even disregarding the spots on the first one that already has been pointed out, I still like number two best. I just love the colors in that shot! Great shot and Nice job on PP!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Here is another shot from the same night. Its the view to the East. 



 hilton view  by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Sep 30, 2011)

Real eye candy.


----------

